# best loads guys are seeing for TC pro hunter FX



## hook04 (Jun 16, 2014)

ordered my new muzzleloader and im interested to see what loads yall are shooting and seeing the best results with any info is appreciated


----------



## TJay (Jun 19, 2014)

A 250 grain Barnes T-EZ and about 92 grains of Blackhorn 209 with a Winchester 209 shotgun primer.  Works for me!


----------



## BarnesAddict (Jun 19, 2014)

Definitely either a Barnes 250/290gr TMZ or the 290gr T-EZ.  Encores and Pro Hunters absolutely love 110grs Volume of BH209.  The WIN 209 will provide adequate ignition, however in VERY cold weather, switch to the CCI209M.  If CCI209M's are hard to find, look for Federal 209A's.


----------



## Mtns2hunt (Jul 1, 2014)

TC Shockwave - 40 Cal - 110 grains BH - CCI 209 Primer - Tack driver


----------

